# Installing MSDOS 6.22 from a bootable CD



## jrc748 (Oct 12, 2015)

I am trying to install MSDOS 6.22 on to a Pentium 3 as the primary operating system. I have used a floppy disk to boot and use fdisk to partion the harddrive and have formatted the drive. I have tried installing from a bootable CD (the sites say they are) but none of them will boot. I know the cd drive is bootable because my Free Dos CD boots. Any ideas?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

All MSDOS files are in c:\dos so you can copy them there manually.

The boot files need to be the right version - if you formatted from a 6.22 boot floppy 
to fdisk and sys the drive then they will be.

The other things are manually manual stuff - adding directories to the PATH and adding drivers for cdrom and other hardware, and eventually optimising RAM UMB block usage.

The sys a: c: command from the 6.22 boot floppy should make the HDD bootable - if the partition is marked active in fdisk.


----------

